# Pics of my RAY!!



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

Here is my ray, the first 3 pics are updated pics that i took tonight...


























His tank...








......

































he went from this.....









to this.....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Looking sweet my friend. I have fun with them. They are a pleasure to own.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice rays im jealous
dixon


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

everyone can see all the pics right??


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

very nice ray


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

what kind of ray is that i saw one today that was the same for £60 is that a good price


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

englishman said:


> what kind of ray is that i saw one today that was the same for £60 is that a good price


 its a captive bred motoro, how much is that in american money??


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i think its about $100-$120 :nod: but the spots were very light


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

englishman said:


> i think its about $100-$120 :nod: but the spots were very light


 well my captive bred motoro from Jon Rare was $200....soo.... i guess u can call that a good deal


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

looking again it was the same colour but, were yours has spots this had like very light lines so i dunno if it was the same lol

nice fish tho looks healthy


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice ray...


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

damn imagine that, i got even more....all new from tonight...


----------



## chuy (Dec 10, 2003)

I like that ray







, I'm thinking in getting one the same type. How big is that tank you have?


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

Very nice ray ... how big is it?

Do you ahve any tank mates for it, or is it destined to remain alone?

englishman .. a motoro for £60 is very good. I got mine at 4" for £40, but have seen them up to £150 at that size. It is unusual to see motoros for less than £100 at any size.

If it was a reticulata / teacup ray then £60 is about normal for a 3-4" disk specimen.
carl


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet ray dude! I want to own a ray/arrow tank some day.


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

how big do they grow up to jags?
im thinking of it .... to they have any mini versions like maybe 2 to 3 inch .... those will be the best to have ....


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

englishman said:


> i saw one today that was the same for £60 is that a good price


 englishman, did you see them at animal house, batley, because whenever i go there, they have motoro's in and cost £60


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

were is the animal house in batley ive gotta check it out you do mean batley near leeds :laugh: i remember were it is now ive been no it was at tingly tropical fish


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i love the ray and the whole setup


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Very nice ray hope he's good for you.


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

lophius said:


> Very nice ray ... how big is it?
> 
> Do you ahve any tank mates for it, or is it destined to remain alone?
> 
> ...


 its about 5-6"

its tankmates are 2 3" firemouths and a 5" palmas bichir


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

jah maan said:


> how big do they grow up to jags?
> im thinking of it .... to they have any mini versions like maybe 2 to 3 inch .... those will be the best to have ....


 i think they get to be like 24" across or somethin like that....

u dont want to start out to small, they are very fragil when they are little...


----------

